

ququ wiki - Learn About Anything in 10 Words - ashrestha8
http://ququ.wiki

======
ColinWright
I'm not sure I understand. It's a wiki where the pages are the words in
questions asked, and it's currently completely unpopulated, and therefore
currently effectively useless. Is that right?

So I type in a question and it takes me to an empty wiki page, inviting me to
add an answer. However, first I must login using my Facebook credentials.

Have I got that right? If not, it could do with explaining. If I have got it
right, my advice is that you need to start populating it first, before you try
to get people to contribute. In short, for every 100 readers you'll get one
who might contribute. There needs to be content to get visitors, and even
then, you need a lot of traffic to make it self-sustaining.

~~~
ashrestha8
You are absolutely correct! It is great notion, thanks for that. At the moment
we are aiming for those one of 100 who contributes, and will try to reach them
to help me shape the product. At the same time some people enter the search
terms, further I hand pick "normal" terms and write definition myself, that is
the way I am population it.

